# Check Your Firmware Level on Used Devices.



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

A while back I picked up a Sony PRS-505, Sony's second generation e-reader which was released about the same time as the Kindle 1.  I had read that it supported epub format books but could not get it to recognize them.  Finally got to researching and figured out that mine had never had the firmware updated and as originally released it did not support EPUB book files.  Did a search and found the update file and instructions and updated the Sony.  In many respects it is a interesting old e-reader but is missing some features such as a keyboard.  That came with the next generation which had a touch screen.  Still, considering the age it seems to be a solid unit and quite compact compared to the Kindle 1.


----------

